

Black Ink beta, we need your feedback - Bonnimimi

Hi, I’m Géraldine, co-founder of Bleank, an independent development studio. For the past two years we’ve been working on a generative art oriented painting program, Black Ink. The development is self-funded and we really need feedback, ideas and support from the community.<p>We’re still in beta but we already have a lot of very innovative features you won’t find in other digital painting solutions. And just last week, we released a very exciting new feature that allows you to customize your brushes in any way you like. 
We need as much feedback as possible so if you’d like to give Black Ink a try, there is a free demo version waiting for you on our website: http://www.bleank.com/BlackInk-a115.html<p>For more details about the new version I’m also posting our latest press release: http://forum.bleank.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&#38;t=43<p>Thank you.
Géraldine.
======
89a
Looks great but Windows only is pretty short sighted when the generative
artwork community is mostly mac orientated, just check out
<http://www.creativeapplications.net>

~~~
Bonnimimi
I know but we are a really small team with our own code for UI behavior &
rendering. A Mac port will come but we have to finish the windows version
first. ‒ᴥ‒

